# Life tone paint score



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey guys,

Just wondering if anyone has experience with Life tone taxidermy paints? I scored 2, gallon buckets full of pearls, metallics, and candy paints.
I've only used Createx before and I have a paint booth that will handle the urethane paints. I've seen some cool stuff done with the candy paints, my understanding is they are just dyes in a medium without pigments and are used to enhance the surface colors below?

Let me know if others have experience and like the Life tone products.

Thanks,

MS


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

MS,

I use lifetone paints as well as polytranspar and wildlife colors. All are taxidermy paints and they are great. They are compatible with each other and createx so you can get a wide variety of color combinations, especially if you are going after realistic baitfish colors...I have been using these paints for 10 plus years and never had a problem with them. They very rarely need thinning and atomize real nice. Try em...

Rod


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks RJ,

They actually came from a taxidermist that doesn't need them any more. I built a spray booth in the shop for priming, used a inline duct booster fan and axial fans behind a HEPA filter and charcoal pre-filter. I have a spray booth in the finishing area for createx.

Any danger in using laquer based paint with the above described booth in the shop? Hear a lot about the chance of explosion?

Just trying to be safe,

MS


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

MS.

Many conversations have been had on that subject. Remember this, there has to be a fuel to air ratio that deems fire or explosion. If your fan drives enough cfm with enough exhaust there will never be enough fumes to ignite anything. I have a booth that I built and have used it for several years now and have sprayed everything in it, and have never had a problem. Here is a link to a video you might want to watch. I built this exact booth.....http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3903621338367109945&hl=en#

The guy in the video was one of the best fish carvers around. Unfortunately he is no longer with us, but I learned alot from this guy.

Rod


----------

